# I think my cat broke...



## Joe_Bassett (Aug 5, 2015)

I was going down stairs earlier today and saw my cat sitting like this. I thought it was so weird that I had to take a picture of it.


Does anyone else's cat sit like this?


----------



## InstituteMan (Aug 5, 2015)

Cats are weird. 

I've never seen mine quite take that posture, but the entire species seems to be made out of rubber.


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 5, 2015)

My cat used to do this:


----------



## Bloggsworth (Aug 5, 2015)

Who stole its tail?


----------



## Pluralized (Aug 5, 2015)

Man, you're lucky. My cat's always doing this shit:


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Aug 5, 2015)

Looks like your cat has a serious case of chillin' right out.


----------



## Mesafalcon (Aug 5, 2015)

Looks pretty normal to me.


----------



## Schrody (Aug 6, 2015)

What a cutie! I have a white one too! When I come home, I'll post her weird poses XD 

OP; yes, she sometimes lies like that


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Aug 8, 2015)

She's chubby, cute, and her name is Aiko.  Her tail is just hiding behind her leg. She's a little less intelligent compared to other cats (actually she's not bright at all) and she's deaf but she's well loved at home.


----------



## Ariel (Aug 10, 2015)

My kitty did break.  We found her this morning on the front porch having a seizure.  We rushed her to emergency veterinary services and found out that Hartz flea medication is to blame.  She's at home now and doing ok except she's on heavy muscle relaxers and I have to stay up to give her her next dose.


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 10, 2015)

amsawtell said:


> My kitty did break.  We found her this morning on the front porch having a seizure.  We rushed her to emergency veterinary services and found out that Hartz flea medication is to blame.  She's at home now and doing ok except she's on heavy muscle relaxers and I have to stay up to give her her next dose.



Sorry to hear that I hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## Schrody (Aug 10, 2015)

amsawtell said:


> My kitty did break.  We found her this morning on the front porch having a seizure.  We rushed her to emergency veterinary services and found out that Hartz flea medication is to blame.  She's at home now and doing ok except she's on heavy muscle relaxers and I have to stay up to give her her next dose.



Oh, no! I hope she'll be okay soon! Give her a lots of hugs and kisses from all of us! <3


----------



## Sam (Aug 10, 2015)

No, but my dog lies like that. 

Apparently, so do lions. Make of that what you will.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Aug 10, 2015)

amsawtell said:


> My kitty did break.  We found her this morning on the front porch having a seizure.  We rushed her to emergency veterinary services and found out that Hartz flea medication is to blame.  She's at home now and doing ok except she's on heavy muscle relaxers and I have to stay up to give her her next dose.




Aw, poor thing. I hope she recovers. Give her lots of love :smile2:


----------



## Ariel (Aug 10, 2015)

The emergency vet did a great job and even did everything they could to keep costs down for me.  I still drained my savings account but my kitty is currently hanging out with me in bed and taking muscle relaxers.  She's super sweet right now and very happy.  She did not want to ride in the box on the way home and instead curled up on my chest and purred the whole ride.  I think she was happy to see me.


----------



## Schrody (Aug 10, 2015)

I would spend all my money and more to save my kitties. <3


----------



## Ariel (Aug 10, 2015)

The hardest part was having to give the DNR order.  I had to pay the entire bill before I could take my kitty-girl home (which was my reservation about it at all).  If something happened to my kitty and they had to resuscitate her it would have been an additional $300-$500 and I just don't have it.  How are you supposed to stay calm at that point?


----------



## Schrody (Aug 10, 2015)

amsawtell said:


> The hardest part was having to give the DNR order.  I had to pay the entire bill before I could take my kitty-girl home (which was my reservation about it at all).  If something happened to my kitty and they had to resuscitate her it would have been an additional $300-$500 and I just don't have it.  How are you supposed to stay calm at that point?



You can't. I know I couldn't. My cats are members of my family and I would make that money somehow, even if I had to sell my stuff. Lots of hugs, and I hope your kitty will recuperate soon


----------



## Schrody (Aug 10, 2015)

As promised, my kitty in weird positions...

Sleeping on the chair cushions... umm, between cushions :mrgreen:





Doing kitty yoga...



Fooling around...



Silly kitty, sitting like a hooman...


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Aug 10, 2015)

Aww. Schrody, your cat is so cute! She isn't deaf, is she? I've never met a white cat that could hear. To be honest I haven't met many white cats. To amsawtell, I hope your cat gets better.  Despite my cats' huge capacity for being annoying I would be distraught if anything happened to them.


----------



## Schrody (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks. No, she isn't deaf - as far as I know, only white cats with blue eyes are genetically deaf (recessive gene).


----------



## InstituteMan (Aug 10, 2015)

amsawtell said:


> The hardest part was having to give the DNR order.  I had to pay the entire bill before I could take my kitty-girl home (which was my reservation about it at all).  If something happened to my kitty and they had to resuscitate her it would have been an additional $300-$500 and I just don't have it.  How are you supposed to stay calm at that point?



That really sucks, ams, no getting around that. I'm glad that it looks like your cat will be okay, but why does there always have to be something terrible and expensive happening?


----------



## Ariel (Aug 10, 2015)

Schrody said:


> You can't. I know I couldn't. My cats are members of my family and I would make that money somehow, even if I had to sell my stuff. Lots of hugs, and I hope your kitty will recuperate soon


I didn't want to but they wanted full payment at the time of release.  They told me that I had to pick her up this morning between 7:00-7:30 am.  My bank isn't open on Sunday as it is and doesn't open until 9:00 during the week.  The estimate was at the least $400 and the most $700.  I only had about $500 in savings and nothing in my checking.

I was lucky.  Bones is home now and she's happy.  She keeps playing "boneless kitty" and sliding off of everything.  I didn't like the way the muscle relaxers were making her act so I've watched her today for any tremors and she hasn't displayed any.


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 10, 2015)

amsawtell said:


> I didn't want to but they wanted full payment at the time of release.  They told me that I had to pick her up this morning between 7:00-7:30 am.  My bank isn't open on Sunday as it is and doesn't open until 9:00 during the week.  The estimate was at the least $400 and the most $700.  I only had about $500 in savings and nothing in my checking.
> 
> I was lucky.  Bones is home now and she's happy.  She keeps playing "boneless kitty" and sliding off of everything.  I didn't like the way the muscle relaxers were making her act so I've watched her today for any tremors and she hasn't displayed any.



Holy cow, talk about kidnapping... you can't get your pet back until you pay the bill?


----------



## Ariel (Aug 10, 2015)

I had to pay 75% of the low estimate up front.  I was expecting an overnight stay for Bones but received a call around 8:30 PM saying I could pick her up.  The night crew loved her.  They kept telling me she was really sweet and called her spoiled because I carried her out like a baby.  She rode home on my chest and just purred all the way.


----------



## TJ1985 (Aug 10, 2015)

amsawtell said:


> She rode home on my chest and just purred all the way.



Well, I can certainly understand that, lol.  Glad she's on the mend. I'm sure you've made sure she can't get a hold of that medicine again. Have you contacted the company so they would know? They might be willing to help you out with some of the financial burden. Given choice between writing a check for $1000, or visiting a courtroom for 100x that figure... The only question I'd have is a simple one: your pen or mine?


----------



## Sonata (Aug 11, 2015)

TJ1985 said:


> Well, I can certainly understand that, lol.  Glad she's on the mend. I'm sure you've made sure she can't get a hold of that medicine again. Have you contacted the company so they would know? They might be willing to help you out with some of the financial burden. Given choice between writing a check for $1000, or visiting a courtroom for 100x that figure... The only question I'd have is a simple one: your pen or mine?



The problem is that _some_ cats and dogs react to _some_ flea and tick medication, and the companies are aware of this - usually put it as a "possible" side effect.

I accept that my beloved dog was epileptic but she had never had a reaction to Frontline Plus Spot On.  However, my vet suggested trying a Seresto [Bayer] collar and she was seizing badly as well as being really sick - and epi or not she was never sick.  I was also sick [until I cut that bluddy collar off] and Bayer then said oh well, it does affect some cats and dogs, epi or not.  Oh, and by the way, was she sleeping on your bed  because that was probably what made you sick.

In other words, no company selling pharmaceuticals for things like flea and tick medication will _ever_ give in.  I got an apology and  refund for the collar.  Needless to say my Vet will not be selling Seresto collars again.  As I said, my girl [I lost her on 1 April] was epi, but we since found out that Seresto collars can, and do, cause seizures in non-epis - both dogs and cats, so it is possible that the Hartz flea medication was also the cause of your kitty's seizure.

I wish her well and hope you can get some sleep.

Ams - I do hope your kitty will be OK - you must have been terrified, apart from being so much out of pocket.  What medication is she on now?  It sounds like the muscle relaxants should  be eased off a bit now if she is still sliding off things.


----------



## Schrody (Aug 11, 2015)

amsawtell said:


> I didn't want to but they wanted full payment at the time of release.  They told me that I had to pick her up this morning between 7:00-7:30 am.  My bank isn't open on Sunday as it is and doesn't open until 9:00 during the week.  The estimate was at the least $400 and the most $700.  I only had about $500 in savings and nothing in my checking.
> 
> I was lucky.  Bones is home now and she's happy.  She keeps playing "boneless kitty" and sliding off of everything.  I didn't like the way the muscle relaxers were making her act so I've watched her today for any tremors and she hasn't displayed any.



No, I didn't mean anything bad by that; I know you love your kitties and would do anything for them ^^


----------



## Ariel (Aug 11, 2015)

I know, Schrods.  I didn't want to sign that at all and it was a tough choice.  Sonata, I have already eased her off of them. She wanted to keep going down the stairs and I didn't want her sliding down them.  It was funny to watch her in Kilroy's lap last night though.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 11, 2015)

amsawtell said:


> Sonata, I have already eased her off of them. She wanted to keep going down the stairs and I didn't want her sliding down them.  It was funny to watch her in Kilroy's lap last night though.



What medication did the ER vet put her on and did he tell you about gradually reducing it?

I did not have pet insurance for my girl as there was not - probably still not - any here, but you work out full blood tests every three months plus a fortune's worth of Phenobarbitone  and you know what?   I wish I was still having to pay it.  Forget about the necessary supplements and Valium after a seizure - I want my girl back.  Only four years was too much for her.

Abbey drew a wonderful graphite picture of her and it now has pride of place on my wall.  I do not know where my girl is - "in a forest somewhere".  I wish I knew where.

Please give kitty a gentle hug from me, and please get some rest yourself.  Money is only money if you really need it for your furkids because they are your kids, just as human ones are.

They are family - sometimes even more so because they cannot explain things.







I always loved my cats but must admit to being a dog person.


----------



## Ariel (Aug 11, 2015)

Robaxin.  It is a muscle relaxer.  I was really worried about her on it because she is very small.  (She's four years old and doesn't weigh more than five pounds).  She hasn't had any muscle spasms and that was what the medication was for.  I gave her one dose because she was having twitches around the time she was supposed to have her second dose.  I stayed home with her yesterday to watch her for more tremors.  She didn't have twitches, spasms, or tremors.  We're washing everything she might have had contact with while it was on her (including the other animals).  She's doing much better.

She was already on half-doses when she came home.  The ER had her on an IV.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 12, 2015)

How is little kitty today?


----------



## Ariel (Aug 12, 2015)

No twitches for the last 24 hours!  She has been very cuddly and has played "oozy kitty" as much as she can which is just where she gets lazy and will lay on something unstable (like my thigh) until she oozes off onto the next surface.  Sometimes she'll start on my shoulder.  This isn't odd behavior for her so I'm not worried.

Thank you so much for your concern for my kitty friend, Sonata (and everyone else).


----------



## Schrody (Aug 12, 2015)

Glad you kitty's better!


----------



## Sonata (Aug 12, 2015)

Ams - I might not be a cat person but you obviously care, so I care about your kiity as you do.  Our furkids are still our kids after all.


----------



## Ariel (Aug 12, 2015)

I wouldn't have called myself a cat person either until this little furball found her way in to my life.  She was a stray and so small she could sit in the palm of my hand (with palm still showing).  My boss at my last job brought her to me and the day I met her and took her home she played on top of the counter of the office.  She was fearless and would attack the fingers of the poor people who dared touch her new friend.  She was also so sweet and snuggled up in a sweatshirt of mine for a nice long nap.  She watched everything I did as if she wanted to learn how to do it too.

She came into my life about three weeks after my mom died.  She helped me heal in one of the toughest times of my life.


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 12, 2015)

amsawtell said:


> I wouldn't have called myself a cat person either until this little furball found her way in to my life.  She was a stray and so small she could sit in the palm of my hand (with palm still showing).  My boss at my last job brought her to me and the day I met her and took her home she played on top of the counter of the office.  She was fearless and would attack the fingers of the poor people who dared touch her new friend.  She was also so sweet and snuggled up in a sweatshirt of mine for a nice long nap.  She watched everything I did as if she wanted to learn how to do it too.
> 
> She came into my life about three weeks after my mom died.  She helped me heal in one of the toughest times of my life.



Oh man didyour mom die while I was off the forum?  I'm so sorry for you, I'm glad you are feeling better.  Animals can really be a good healing tool.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Aug 14, 2015)

Glad to learn kitty is okay.

I sympathize with you. When my girls Nieca and Sunshine were in for their fixings- they cost me $ 700.. $ 75 of which was for a biopsy of a lump off Sunshine. One of her teets had to be removed. I don't recall that cost though, just the biopsy. I fretted the whole time, and finally breathe when they said she was fine. The biopsy was negative - it was just puss.


----------

